# Spam- Mail von mir zu anderen...



## Unregistriert (29 September 2010)

Hallo,

Seit geraumer Zeit weisen mich Freunde darauf hin, dass sie ständig Spam- Mails von mir bekommen, mit unseriösen URL's und komischen Worten, die mal groß mal klein geschrieben sind.

Allerdings hab ich nie solche eine Mail versendet. Kann mir da jemand helfen bzw. sagen wobei es sich dabei handelt?
Ich hab leider keine große Ahnung von Computern. Lese nur öfters Mails etc.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß Manu und danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2010)

*AW: Spam- Mail von mir zu anderen...*

Hallo Manu,

hier hat es antiscammer unter meinem Beitrag ganz gut beschrieben wie das passieren kann.

>>> Link inside <<<


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2010)

*AW: Spam- Mail von mir zu anderen...*

Ok. Vielen Dank. Also brauch ich keine Sorgen zu haben das mein Account gehackt wurde.


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2010)

*AW: Spam- Mail von mir zu anderen...*

Wenn Du immer schön die Firewall und den Virenscanner fit hältst dann solltest Du eher davon ausgehen daß Dein Rechenknecht sauber ist.
Aber der beste Schutz vor solchen Schweinereien heißt "brain 1.0" und der wird etwa 50 cm vor dem Bildschirm installiert .....:sun:


----------

